# BSNL DataOne Night Unlimited



## shovik (Jun 24, 2006)

I have a 500 Home Plan DataOne Broadband connection. I ahev seen that it is mentioned in the following link :
*www.calcuttatelephones.com/tariff_broadband.shtml

It says that Night Unlimited(0200-0800Hrs). But when I connect after 2 in the night and download something and then log off and and again login to view my usage, I see my last download which was done after 2in the night gets added in my account. 

I want to if any of you are having the same problem and what is the mystery behind this. Is BSNL frauding with their plans. And never does the customer care of BSNL answers queries related with the Night Unlimited case.

Plss throw some light on this and suggest me if I am doing some mistakes.

Regards,
Shovik.


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 24, 2006)

Lol man.. you have been a member for a long and I'm sure you know there is a general section here.. but why post here? 

This has been discussed many times. Plz search for answer, in that thread. I don't want to post here. 

_Thread Closed_


----------

